# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Trượt cỏ Asean Resort 1 ngày - hấp dẫn

## huydan_travel

Tour Du lịch Trượt cỏ Asean Resort
( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)
Với các loại hình dịch vụ du lịch chất lượng cao, khu du lịch Asean resort đang là điểm đến hội tụ đầy đủ những nhu cầu về nghỉ dưỡng, vui chơi giải trí, ẩm thực theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Đặc biệt, với loại hình du lịch mới đưa vào khai thác - môn thể thao trượt cỏ hay còn gọi là Grassski mới du nhập vào Việt Nam và lần đầu tiên xuất hiện ở Hà Tây (Hà Nội mới) đã và đang đưa Asean trở thành một trong những điểm đến hấp dẫn du khách.
Sáng: 06h:00 Xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Asean Resort.
08h:00 Tới Asean Resort, khu du lịch trượt cỏ, sinh thái nổi tiếng cách trung tâm Hà Nội chỉ 35 km. Tại đây, quý khách được hoà mình vào thiên nhiên, vào không khí trong lành và hiện đại của một khu Resort mang tầm cỡ và cảm giác mạnh của (Gras ski- môn thể thao mới du nhập từ Trung Quốc). Quý khách được tặng 01 vé trượt cỏ cho mội du khách tham gia chương trình. Quý khách tự dạo chơi và ngắm cảnh đẹp khu du lịch.
11h:30 Quý khách lên xe đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản: Gà ri và Xôi nếp nương...
Chiều: Quý khách tham gia chương trình Game Show vui nhộn, đặc sắc do Công ty tổ chức. Sau đó, quý khách có thể tự do khám phá các trò chơi tại khu Asean với nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn: Ngồi trượt bánh xích, trượt ba tanh, lướt ván, đi cà kheo trên cỏ hay Bể bơi, sân ten-nit, trượt pa-tanh, câu cá sấu, đá bóng, bóng truyền …(chi phí tự túc)
Quý khách tự do tham quan và mua quà lưu niệm.
16h00:Quý khách lên xe trở về.
18h00: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.
Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 550.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)
* Mức giá trên bao gồm:
1.	Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quan 
2.	Mức ăn: 200.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
3.	Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến. 
4.	Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh. 
5.	Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/người 
6.	Khuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.
* Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:
1.	Các trò chơi trong khu du lịch. Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
VP: Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư  - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0986 416 286 – Mr Huy
Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home 
NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

